
Money for nothing:is Finland's universal basic income trial too good to be true? - rumcajz
https://www.theguardian.com/inequality/2018/jan/12/money-for-nothing-is-finlands-universal-basic-income-trial-too-good-to-be-true
======
simion314
The experiment is not over so there is no data to canalize yet.

